# Economy Xmas present help!!



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

For the last couple of years we have had an agreement with dh's family that we don't buy presents for the grown ups, and have a limit on the children's presents.  It encourages us to be inventive!!  last year the limit was £5, and I did quite well as I had bought some hugely reduced bags of childrens books and toys.

This year it is £7.50, and i need to get it soon as we will be going up to see them in a couple of weeks.  

Any suggestions?

The boy is 15 (hideous age to buy for!!) and the little girl is 6.

Thank you in advance, as I know you will come up with some great ideas!

Sallywags


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

With regards to the 15 year old boy - is he into music? If so then maybe a voucher for I-TUNES would be greatly received. I know it is not particularly exciting to open but if he is like any of the teenagers I know, it will certainly be used!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh yes, that's not a bad idea - thanks! 

Any others?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Will try and put the brain in gear a bit more but my working week ends today so I have switched to minimal brain function already


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Letterbox have some gift ideas for varying budgets, from under a fiver

www.letterbox.co.uk

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

N hs lots of bits this year including an LED wind up torch in the shape of a frog, he loved the torch a friend had & it won't waste any batteries when he plays with it. They were from about £1.99 on ebay & Amazon.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Sally
CD WOW online shop do most chart cd's for £6.99 so that would come in under budget for your 15yr old and its all free postage, Redhouse books also offer free postage on any size delivery but if books aren't what your looking for then Hawkins Bizarre also do lots of quirky and fun stuff at a range of prices starting as low as 49p! x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

JAG - that hawkins bazaar is brilliant, thanks!!


----------

